# Finding a Reputable Breeder in Southern California



## paladin (Oct 12, 2009)

I am new to this forum and never owned a GSD but borrowed neighbor's dogs as a kid one of them a GSD. I have owned Mastiffs, Bully Breeds and currently own a Chihuahua and an Australian Shepherd. I am looking for working line GSD breeders in my area. I am not in rush to buy a dog and want to get the best dog/pup from a reputable breeder and if I have to go out of state then I will. I plan to work my future GSD in obedience and Schutzhund and also want a great family dog too. I am hoping to get a list of recommended breeders in my area so I can avoid the bad ones out there. You can PM me and thank you for your help.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

http://adlerstein.com/


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

Maybe before looking at breeders, check out Westside GSD rescue. They typically have some available dogs that are to die for. 
http://www.sheprescue.org/Available%20Dogs.html


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Wow! The dogs on that Rescue are gorgeous!! Can't believe people give them up.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I also second Adler Stein - you can't go wrong with Anne. However if you are new to GSD's, (at least as an owner - being around other peoples' dogs isn't exactly the same) I would say look at rescue also - living with an adult dog (or at least one that is beyond the very small puppy stage) will give you a good idea right off the bat if this is indeed the breed for you. (That's what I did.)Despite their popularity the GSD is not for everyone. Good luck!

____________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Heidi WWow! The dogs on that Rescue are gorgeous!! Can't believe people give them up.


You can say that again! 
If I had such a selection locally I wouldnt be getting a puppy. but that could be looked at as a good thing, actually.

good luck with your search paladin.


----------



## law1558 (Feb 20, 2008)

http://www.Adlerstein.com


----------



## paladin (Oct 12, 2009)

Thank you for the GSD rescue link. I saw a few dogs there that I am interested in and one really caught my eye and I liked his bio. I will have to get more information on him and of course meet him to see if he will fit my pack.

I have not ruled out purchasing a puppy from a breeder but the dogs at the rescue are impressive.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Finding a Reputable Breeder in Southern Califo*

i was unclear whether or not you were still interested in rescuing. westside is very large and does have a number of impressive dogs at any given time (minus one very special boy, because he sleeps with me every night







)... however if you don't find what you're looking for there - there are 4 other rescues here in southern california.

german shepherd rescue of orange county: http://www.gsroc.org/
coastal german shepherd rescue: http://www.coastalgsr.org/
southern california german shepherd rescue: http://www.socalrescue.org/
and burbank shepherd rescue: http://www.gsrescue.org/index.htm

i have no qualms about any of them.


----------



## law1558 (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: Finding a Reputable Breeder in Southern Califo*

I agree - rescues are a great option and one that I will certainly consider in the future. 

There is a rescue on the Coastal site, "Sammy", that I absolutely LOVE! His coloring (all black) and his intensity in his face are very attractive. If my current situation allowed another dog in the family, I would want him.


----------



## ozker (Apr 23, 2014)

Ok so I tried to contact Aldersteim and I have not received anything back is this normal and who else can you guys recommend? I'm looking for 2 dogs a male and female both from the same litter and they won't be breeding and they will both be spayed and neutered.
Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I know for a fact that Adler Stein will not sell you two puppies at the same time. Most breeders that care about their puppies won't. 

I have no suggestions.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

super old thread....


----------



## ozker (Apr 23, 2014)

Ok Ihczth I can see that but I haven't received any response and I would like to get in contact with someone breeds GSD'S.

Onyx-girl super old thread?


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

The last post before yours was 10-22-2009, 01:16 PM	

That's all


----------



## ozker (Apr 23, 2014)

Oh ok
I just posted here cause this is where I found this breeder and several people had given her some thumbs up. I just want to find a good breeder, someone gsd owners trust....it seems like I have a better chance finding Hoffa.


----------

